# Group Rides / Clubs around Denver



## Samadhi

I'm interested in finding some regular group rides to participate in starting in the spring. 

I'll be just beginning on a road bike so I'm not interested or qualified to do anything competetive. Really long rides, probably aren't a good idea right off the bat. I don't mind pushing my comfort zone, but I'd prefer not getting left in the dust within the first 5 miles, either. My interests are training, recreation and social.

Any recs on club or shop-sponsored rides, especially around the west/southwest metro would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rcharrette

*Team Evergreen*

I don't live on the Front Range anymore but I have a friend who is a member of this club and they seem fairly active.
Join! | Team Evergreen Bicycle Club
Others may have more info or better clubs to consider?


----------



## MikeBiker

I used to be a member of Rocky Mountain Cycling Club. They were a fun group of guys and gals to ride with.


----------



## Samadhi

Thanks for the references so far.

I've done some research on the two clubs metioned - Team Evergreen & RMCC. While both look they'd be awesome clubs to belong to, it seems like both clubs are better suited to more experienced riders. For instance, RMCC's web site says that, riders should be able to maintain 14mph on the flat. To be honest, I'm not sure I can do that right now. Most of TE's sceduled rides are in the "strong/difficult" category and I'm not so sure I have the chops for rides of that kind, either.

I not too keen on getting dropped in the first couple miles and end up riding alone all day. I can do that on my own without drivng across town or up to Evergreen.

So, for now, I think I'll have to file those two clubs for future reference. Next year maybe?

It seems strange that neither group has a program for novice riders.

It would be way cool to find a club or an ad hoc group that supports noobs like myself. I'd really like to take part in group rides.

yeah, I know ... Rule 5.


----------



## draganM

Samadhi said:


> For instance, RMCC's web site says that, riders should be able to maintain 14mph on the flat.


 I don't mean to sound condescending so please don't take this as such but 14mph on the flats is pretty slow. My suggestion to you is spend this next spring/summer riding by yourself and building up your endurance and speed without the pressure of a group ride. I did this for all of 2010 putting in 100 miles a week and it gave me what I needed to *start* riding with a fast group and racing in 2011. This year was still a struggle and it took until September for some real ability to start showing where your pulling the group and not just barely hanging on to the back. 
If you don't plan to race then start riding by yourself now on the dry weekends, even 20 miles here and there will help. Kick up your mileage in the Spring and by mid/end of summer you should be able to do a 14mph group ride. Keep in mind group rides are more than just speed, you need to be very comfortable with your bike, steady, and not swerving all over the place when your wheel to wheel with other people. Be able to give and understand hand signals for road conditions, etc. A bike magazine subscription will cover a lot of this. Last but not least Have fun


----------



## Samadhi

draganM said:


> I don't mean to sound condescending so please don't take this as such but 14mph on the flats is pretty slow.


You're quite right. 14mph isn't all that fast. Where I think problems may come up is with endurance. I can pedal up to 14mph, not problem. Can I keep that pace for 5 miles? 10? 30? I really don't know. We'll have to see, but I'm not crazy about driving all the way to god-knows-where to find out I can't hang.

So........



> My suggestion to you is spend this next spring/summer riding by yourself and building up your endurance and speed without the pressure of a group ride.


Good advice that I intend to follow. I've been planning on a lot of riding and most of it will be solo (unless I find someone to ride with). I have some goals to reach with cycling and I can't/won't wait for someone else to ride with to get there. While I find the social aspects of riding with a club very attractive I'm not waiting around.



> Keep in mind group rides are more than just speed, you need to be very comfortable with your bike, steady, and not swerving all over the place when your wheel to wheel with other people.


That is the main reason I wanted to hook up with a club - to learn the ins and outs of riding with a group. I'll need to learn to hold my line without wandering and get comfortable with riding close to others. I'm hoping to do Ride the Rockies or similar tour in 2013 and that means I'll have to ride with a group at least part-time.



> Be able to give and understand hand signals for road conditions, etc.


Hand signals? Really? Makes perfect sense, but it never occurred to me that they might be used. Is there an online resource for signals or does that vary group-to-group.


Thanks for taking the time to respond. It's much appreciated.


----------



## stlutz

Riding with others will help you get better faster. 

There's a meetup.com group called Denver Front Range Cycling that you might want to check out. And don't be afraid to try out multiple groups. Many people ride with multiple clubs. *All* of the major clubs in the area have friendly people who like to make new friends. Don't intimidate yourself out of meeting them!


----------



## rcharrette

*Also*

check out 303cycling.com
This site seems to have a lot of god info.


----------



## draganM

We use hand signal quite a bit, it gets to the attention of the person behind you and is clear where yelling something out at 20+mph might not be understandable. Generally the most important ones are
a flat palm pointed down = stopping/slowing
2 fingers in a V pointed down = train tracks/rails
4 fluttering fingers pointed down = loose gravel or sand on shoulder
1 finger pointed down = large chunks of debris or ice on the road/shoulder (usually accompanied by a loud yell of ICE cuz it's so dangerous 
Arm straight out to ether side = preparing to turn 
If you ride with any particular group long enough it really feels comfortable at any speed. You start to instinctively know what someone's going to do before they do it just by their body language. We've come downhills at 45+ and I can still take a drink off my bottle without fear someone's going to do something unexpected.


----------

